# Duct tape dust collection.



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

My solution to mortiser debris...

Floor attachment and copious amounts of duct tape.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing!

It may not be purty but it works right?!!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude you need to watch the Red Green show


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Funny! That's the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

duct tape - it has a light side, a dark side and it holds the universe together.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Dude you need to watch the Red Green show


Best show ever. I loved the episode they duct taped two cars together to make one.


----------

